# Trespassing Matters



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

We have a condo complex and there is an individual that lives with one of the condo owners that is causing havoc for everyone who has a legal right to live on the premises. Well this individual that lives with the owner, doesnt have a renters contract and doesnt own the unit, so a magistrate informed us that we can issue a trespass order by having the president of the condo assoc sign the paperwork, and by having the sherriffs dept remove the individual from the premises. we were told that we should also give a copy to the police department in case of any future matters. when we went to give the police a copy they informed us that we were doing this illegally and that we had to go to housing court to have the person removed because it was his legal residence. Any advice or comments would help. 

thanks-


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Have a Constable hand deliver the notice to the individual AND send another copy registered mail. If the person fails to open the door for the Constable or Mailman for service or signature, make sure the Constable has his SWAT-Tac gear / Ninja Turtle outfit on so he may repell through the window from the roof to serve said individual with the notice. *
*C.266S.120 is a powerful weapon if wielded in the wrong hands so make sure your Constable is bonded and licensed. I hear Duane "Dog" Chapman is looking for pick-up work while on hiatus from his show. *


----------



## chiefwiggum (Jan 20, 2007)

If the court magistrate gave a tresspass order then there is no need for Housing court. Some thing is not right here. I think what the Magistrate probably said was to get the President of the condo assoc. to sign the papers and then take it to housing court and have the Sheriff give it to him. After he is kicked out by the Sheriffs/Court then you give a copy to the police and if he comes back he's subject to arrest.


----------

